# Schnee oder 30 Tage bis zum Nervenzusammenbruch



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2006)

8. Dezember 18.00 Uhr
Es hat angefangen zu schneien. Der erste Schnee in diesem Jahr. Meine Frau und
ich haben unsere Cocktails genommen und stundenlang am Fenster gesessen und
zugesehen wie riesige weiße Flocken vom Himmel herunterschweben. Es sah aus
wie im Märchen. So romantisch - wir fühlten uns wie frisch verheiratet. Ich liebe Schnee.

9. Dezember
Als wir wach wurden, hatte eine riesige, wunderschöne Decke aus weißem Schnee
jeden Zentimeter der Landschaft zugedeckt. Was für ein phantastischer Anblick!
Kann es einen schöneren Platz auf der Welt geben? Hierher zu ziehen, war die
beste Idee, die ich je in meinem Leben hatte. Habe zum ersten Mal seit Jahren
wieder Schnee geschaufelt und fühlte mich wie ein kleiner Junge. Habe die Einfahrt
und den Bürgersteig freigeschaufelt. Heute nachmittag kam der Schneepflug
vorbei und hat den Bürgersteig und die Einfahrt wieder zugeschoben, also holte
ich die Schaufel wieder raus. Was für ein tolles Leben!

12. Dezember
Die Sonne hat unseren ganzen schönen Schnee geschmolzen. Was für eine
Enttäuschung. Mein Nachbar sagt, daß ich mir keine Sorge machen soll, wir werden
definitiv eine weiße Weihnacht haben. Kein Schnee zu Weihnachten wäre
schrecklich! Bob sagt, daß wir bis zum Jahresende so viel Schnee haben werden,
daß ich nie wieder Schnee sehen will. Ich glaube nicht, daß das möglich ist.
Bob ist sehr nett - ich bin froh, daß er unser Nachbar ist.

14. Dezember
Schnee, wundervoller Schnee! 30 cm letzte Nacht. Die Temperatur ist auf -20 Grad gesunken.
Die Kälte läßt alles glitzern. Der Wind nahm mir den Atem, aber ich habe mich beim
Schaufeln aufgewärmt. Das ist das Leben!
Der Schneepflug kam heute nachmittag zurück und hat wieder alles zugeschoben.
Mir war nicht klar, daß ich soviel würde schaufeln müssen, aber so komme ich
wieder in Form. Wünschte ich würde nicht so Pusten und Schnaufen.

15. Dezember
60 cm Vorhersage. Habe meinen Kombi verscheuert und einen Jeep gekauft.
Und Winterreifen für das Auto meiner Frau und zwei Extra-Schaufeln.
Habe den Kühlschrank aufgefüllt. Meine Frau will einen Holzofen, falls der Strom
ausfällt. Das ist lächerlich - schließlich sind wir nicht in Alaska.

16. Dezember
Eissturm heute Morgen. Bin in der Einfahrt auf den Arsch gefallen,
als ich Salz streuen wollte. Tut höllisch weh.
Meine Frau hat eine Stunde gelacht. Das finde ich ziemlich grausam.

17. Dezember
Immer noch weit unter null. Die Straßen sind zu vereist, um irgendwo hinzukommen.
Der Strom war 5 Stunden weg. Mußte mich in Decken wickeln, um nicht zu erfrieren.
Kein Fernseher. Nichts zu tun, als meine Frau anzustarren und zu versuchen,
sie zu irritieren. Glaube, wir hätten einen Holzofen kaufen sollen, würde das aber
nie zugeben. Ich hasse es, wenn sie recht hat!
Ich hasse es, in meinem eigenen Wohnzimmer zu erfrieren!

20. Dezember
Der Strom ist wieder da, aber noch mal 40 cm von dem verdammten Zeug letzte Nacht!
Noch mehr schaufeln. Hat den ganzen Tag gedauert. Der beschissene Schneepflug
kam zweimal vorbei. Habe versucht eines der Nachbarskinder zum Schaufeln zu überreden.
Aber die sagen, sie hätten keine Zeit, weil sie Hockey spielen müssen. Ich glaube, daß die lügen.
Wollte eine Schneefräse im Baumarkt kaufen. Die hatten keine mehr.
Kriegen erst im März wieder welche rein. Ich glaube, daß sie lügen.
Bob sagt, daß ich schaufeln muß oder die Stadt macht es und schickt mir die Rechnung.
Ich glaube, daß er lügt.

22. Dezember
Bob hatte recht mit weißer Weihnacht, weil heute Nacht noch mal 30 cm von dem
weißen Zeug gefallen ist und es ist so kalt, daß es bis August nicht schmelzen wird.
Es hat 45 Minuten gedauert, bis ich fertig angezogen war zum Schaufeln und dann
mußte ich pinkeln. Als ich mich schließlich ausgezogen, gepinkelt und wieder
angezogen hatte, war ich zu müde zum Schaufeln.
Habe versucht für den Rest des Winters Bob anzuheuern, der eine Schneefräse
an seinem Lastwagen hat, aber er sagt, daß er zu viel zu tun hat.
Ich glaube, daß der Wichser lügt.

23. Dezember
Nur 10 cm Schnee heute und es hat sich auf 0 Grad erwärmt. Meine Frau wollte,
daß ich das Haus dekoriere. Ist die bekloppt? Ich habe keine Zeit - ich muß
schaufeln!!! Warum hat sie es mir nicht schon vor einem Monat gesagt?
Sie sagt, sie hat, aber ich glaube, daß sie lügt.

24. Dezember
20 Zentimeter. Der Schnee ist vom Schneepflug so fest zusammengeschoben,
daß ich die Schaufel abgebrochen habe. Dachte ich kriege einen Herzanfall.
Falls ich jemals den Arsch kriege, der den Schneepflug fährt, ziehe ich ihn an
seinen Eiern durch den Schnee.
Ich weiß genau, daß er sich hinter der Ecke versteckt und wartet, bis ich mit dem
Schaufeln fertig bin. Und dann kommt er mit 150 km/h die Straße heruntergerast
und wirft dann tonnenweise Schnee auf die Stelle, wo ich gerade war.
Heute Nacht wollte meine Frau mit mir Weihnachtslieder singen und Geschenke auspacken,
aber ich hatte keine Zeit. Mußte nach dem Schneepflug Ausschau halten.

25. Dezember
Frohe Weihnachten. 60 Zentimeter mehr von der *?%-§$!. Eingeschneit.
Der Gedanke an Schaufeln läßt mein Blut kochen. Gott ich hasse Schnee!
Dann kam der Schneepflugfahrer vorbei und hat nach einer Spende gefragt.
Ich habe ihm meine Schaufel über den Kopf gezogen.
Meine Frau sagt, daß ich schlechte Manieren habe. Ich glaube, daß sie eine Idiotin ist.
Wenn ich mir noch einmal Wolfgang Petry anhören muß, werde ich sie umbringen.

26. Dezember
Immer noch eingeschneit. Warum um alles in der Welt sind wir hierher gezogen?
Es war alles ihre Idee. Sie geht mir echt auf die Nerven.

27. Dezember
Die Temperatur ist auf -30 Grad gefallen und die Wasserrohre sind eingefroren.

28. Dezember
Es hat sich auf -5 Grad erwärmt. Immer noch eingeschneit. Die Alte macht mich verrückt!!!

29. Dezember
Noch mal 30 Zentimeter. Bob sagt, daß ich das Dach freischaufeln muß, oder es wird einstürzen.
Das ist das Dämlichste, was ich je gehört habe. Für wie blöd hält der mich eigentlich?

30. Dezember
Das Dach ist eingestürzt. Der Schneepflugfahrer verklagt mich auf 50.000 DM Schmerzensgeld.
Meine Frau ist zu ihrer Mutter gefahren. 25 Zentimeter vorhergesagt.

31. Dezember
Habe den Rest vom Haus angesteckt. Nie mehr schaufeln.

8. Januar
Mir geht es gut. Ich mag die kleinen Pillen, die sie mir dauernd geben.
Warum bin ich an das Bett gefesselt?


Fröhliches Schaufeln


----------

